# Outlook 2003 Error 550 5.1.1



## RickHerndon (Jan 23, 2008)

I am having trouble sending an email from Outlook 2003 to a newly created email address. When I send the email I get an error

550 5.1.1 . . . User unknown

I can send to this email address from a gmail account with no problem

Everything I've been able to find seems to indicate that this error occurs normally with Microsoft Exchange -- which I'm not using -- it's a single, standalone computer, and that somehow the recipients address is wrong. It isn't.

The email address belongs to a relatively new domain -- but all of the "ping" settings seems to be fine. Domain is now 6 days old, and all seems to be registered fine.

Thoughts or help?


----------



## arriello (Apr 17, 2008)

did you get anywhere. I have the same problem with one particular domain


----------



## RickHerndon (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes -- I can tell you in generic terms. I had switched hosting companies on one of two domains that I use. In other words, I originally had domain1 and domain2 with the same company, and then switched domain2 to a new company. The problem was occuring when I was trying to email between from domain1 to domain2. It took a couple of shots, but ultimately domain2 company told me that domain1 company had to do something to fix it. That also took a couple of shots, but it ultimately they did whatever it took to make it work. In other words, it was domain1's problem, not really an Outlook problem at all. 

For what it's worth old domain company was Aplus hosting; new domain company is Precision Effect. Also for what it's worth Precision Effect is much better, although they are also more expensive. I guess you get what you pay for.

I hope this helps. I understand your frustration. It took me several weeks to get there.

Post a reply so at least I know.


----------



## g balkam (Apr 18, 2008)

this issue also exists when creating a new account. To test this send an e-mail from an existing domain account ([email protected]) to the new account ([email protected]) this should work almost immediately. As well as reply from new to existing. You would get the error when sending to the new account from an external address @gmail.com etc, but not when sending to an existing account from an external address.
Normally, it resolves itself within 5 minutes to 12 hours, average is about 1 hr.


----------



## RickHerndon (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, but it did NOT in my case. I also thought it would "resolve", but after 3 weeks it had not. It required some action on the part of the first hosting company -- I don't know specifically what.


----------



## g balkam (Apr 18, 2008)

Most likely, they reset the zone file template. Just for curiosity, were you trying to use a custom dns record or in-house exchange server system? 
** Sometimes, just recreating the account works too. If the zone file is correct.
(zone files are master dns records kept by the web hosting company, telling the server how to access each part of the account, website, email, etc. for those that don't actually know what a zone file is.)


----------



## RB44 (Jun 3, 2009)

OK, it is 14 months later and now I have a similar issue. I received the following and I'm having difficulty decoding it - all help appreciated! FWIW, I am at precysesolutions.com, not tenethealth.com, or excite.com, or bluetie.com ...

Reporting-MTA: dns; mail1.tenethealth.com
Received-From-MTA: DNS; [204.148.209.37]
Arrival-Date: Tue, 2 Jun 2009 21:11:33 -0500

Final-Recipient: RFC822; [email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 5.1.1
Remote-MTA: DNS; mail-in.roc2.bluetie.com
Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 550 5.1.1 [[email protected]]: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
Last-Attempt-Date: Tue, 2 Jun 2009 21:11:34 -0500

From: [email protected]


----------

